# Stone Harbor 10/10-11



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Finally made it down to south Jersey for some long awaited surf fishing. Fished out on Stone Harbor Point in the afternoon and evening on 10/10......all the bluefish you could shake a hopkin's at (14-19") and a couple kingfish. Headed back out to the point after a dinner of fresh blues. While driving out we saw a guy with a nice striper 30+" that he caught on a purple/black topwater plug. We ended up catching a few more blues before sundown, and I lost a really nice blue who bit me off during a leap in the fight. Wednesday night brought horrific storms and that was pretty much the end of it. Tried the point again yesterday evening but the wind ruled the day, along with ugly water.


----------

